# First ever Tinctorius clutch - tips on how to care for them?



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey all, I've owned a pair of D. Tinc Suriname cobalts for a little over a year now. They just laid their first clutch and I'm stoked. However, I didn't really expect this and I'm not sure what to do next. Should I just leave the eggs alone? They're in a shallow water dish; however the water is pretty dirty because they fling substrate into it. Will this effect the eggs?

I assume it's not likely for their first ever clutch to be successful/fertile, but in the case that they are, how should I care for the eggs? And the tadpoles, when/if that time comes? I'm just having trouble finding a comprehensive source for egg and tadpole care. I have successfully bred firebelly toads but I assume poison darts require a more delicate process.


----------



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

These two pages are a good place to start. I am not much more help than this, my tincs just laid their first good clutch after 3 bad ones. These pages have answered a lot of my questions. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html


----------



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh nice! I'm surprised those weren't in a sticky thread at the top (I didn't see them there anyway). Thank you!


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

In my experience, I have had frogs get dirt on the eggs, and it has never affected any of my eggs/tads. Also, don't assume that the first eggs are not fertile. You may be very surprised. I was surprised by my Leucs, Azureus, and Cobalts who all laid fertile first eggs!! 

As for leaving the eggs for the parents to care for or pulling them and taking care of them, that is a decision that you will have to decide which is best for you. I personally pull my eggs with my tincs and Leucs. Mine have never laid eggs in water dishes, though, so maybe someone can help you with that. Others may do it differently, but I would remove them from the water dish and raise them on my own. I don't leave my eggs in a lot of standing water. I lightly mist the petri dish (which my frogs generally lay eggs in) which is in a plastic food storage container, every few days. That is the method that has successfully worked for me for several years.

Good luck! Make sure you order all of the supplies you need for your eggs/tads ASAP so you can be prepared when they hatch. First eggs are always so exciting!!!

Sara


----------



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you for the tips! It appears that my eggs aren't good as they are starting to look milky. They looked odd to me when I discovered them yesterday (dark with a white spot on each) so I wasn't too optimistic about them being fertile. Do you know by chance, if it's possible for the female to still lay eggs if the male doesn't respond to her courting behavior? It's just that I have never heard the male do any calls but I saw the female performing some courting behavior the other day. I'm wondering if it's possible that the male isn't ready for some reason.


----------



## billygunn (Nov 1, 2010)

my oyapok tincs produced the 1st time. i put a petri dish under a coconut shell half or leaves over the dish. when i find the eggs i wait about 24hrs to make sure the male has done his work then i move the petri dish to a small container with a wet paper towel for humidity under the dish. as they start to develope i add my special water (1/2 aged tap water 1/2 RO water thats been sitting with dried catapa leaves). when the tadpoles start to straighten out i add more of my water. when the tadpoles are free swimming i seperate them into 16oz deli cups with my water, piece of catapa leave, some java moss and a little duckweed on top. i feed them a special alge food i got from saurian and they do great. i dont do water changes and this seems to work for me. ive produced a bunch of oyapoks lol. right now i have 16 tadpoles and about 10 eggs that should be free swimming in a few days. check out several methods because what works for someone might not work for everyone. good luck.


----------

